# Happy 4th of July



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Crockett is adorable in his festive bandana! 

Can't believe it's July 4th already. What is happening to the time? 

I love the pics!


----------



## SnowsGibson (Jul 2, 2009)

that is too cute!! I'm gonna have to get some of those collar covers for gibson!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy July 4th Crockett. Hope everyone is having a great day celebrating our freedom.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Happy 4th to Crockett. Love his flag bandanna and great big smile. Looks like he is enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Of course he's wearing his July 4th bandana!!!
Doesn't everyone dress up for special occasions???


----------

